# Elau Steuerungen allgemein



## digga (27 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir nutzen in unserer Firma zu 95% Siemens  und 5 % B&R.

Jetzt gehen in letzter Zeit viele Maschinenliefranten hinund sagen Siemens ist zu teuer wir nehmen jetzt eine ELAU Steuerung.

Ich kenne diese Steuerungen gar nicht, ausser dass ich sie auf Messen in Schltschränken gesehen  habe.

Was mich nun interessiert ist, ob es mit hohem Schulungsaufwand verbunden ist Mitarbeiter soweit zu bringen, das sie an diesen Steuerungen Fehler suchen und beheben können?

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was für ein Aufwand hier entsteht, wenn man Simatic gewohnt ist.?

Danke 

mfg

digga


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 März 2010)

Soviel ich weiß arbeitet Elau mit CoDeSys.


----------



## Paule (27 März 2010)

digga schrieb:


> Was mich nun interessiert ist, ob es mit hohem Schulungsaufwand verbunden ist Mitarbeiter soweit zu bringen, das sie an diesen Steuerungen Fehler suchen und beheben können?
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was für ein Aufwand hier entsteht, wenn man Simatic gewohnt ist.?


Also Elau wird mit CoDeSys programmiert, wenn das kein Problem ist kommt man da ziemlich schnell rein um mal einen Fehler zu suchen.
Was mal Grundlegend anders zu Siemens ist, das manche Tasks parallel ablaufen und in verschiedenen Zeitebenen gestartet werden können.
Nicht zu vergleichen mit dem OB35 bei Siemens der ja das Programm unterbricht.
Sprich ein Baustein läuft im 2ms Takt (Achssteuerung)
Ein anderer Baustein läuft im 20ms Takt (Visualisierung)

Wie gut sich ein Außenstehender in einem Programm zurechtfindet, hängt auch viel mit dem Stiehl des Programmierers ab. 
Manche Programme sind klar Strukturiert aufgebaut und gut auskommentiert und manchen sind einfach grob gesagt, unter aller Sau.


----------



## digga (27 März 2010)

ut dann besteht das Problem also in der CoDeSys Programmierung, die ist mir und meinen Kollegen ebenfalls gänzlich unbekannt. 

Bedeutet also, das auf jeden fall CoDeSys Seminare zu besuchen sind um sich hier zurecht zu finden, sei es für Erweiterungen oder Fehlersuche.

Ok.

Kennt denn jemand vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung Einrichtungen, an denen man solche Schulungen buchen kann?

Also ich meine Schulungen die mehr als Verkaufsveranstaltungen gedacht sind, sondern eher an schulungen wo wirklich was bei rüber kommt, wo man was von mitnimmt.

Danke im Voraus.

mfg

digga


----------



## Oberchefe (27 März 2010)

> Kennt denn jemand vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung Einrichtungen, an  denen man solche Schulungen buchen kann?



Vielleicht gehst Du am besten nach Marktheidenfeld zu Elau:
http://www.elau.de/support/training/uebersicht.html

Elau preist allerdings gerne die eigenen Software-Bausteine an, wer daran denkt später vielleicht mal den Steuerungshersteller zu wechseln sollte möglichst gleich von Anfang an diese zurückhaltend verwenden und lieber gleich selber programmieren.


----------



## Paule (28 März 2010)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Elau preist allerdings gerne die eigenen Software-Bausteine an, wer daran denkt später vielleicht mal den Steuerungshersteller zu wechseln sollte möglichst gleich von Anfang an diese zurückhaltend verwenden und lieber gleich selber programmieren.


Das sehe ich auch so.
@Oberchefe warst Du auch auf so einem Kurs?
Vielleicht sind wir uns da schon begegnet.


----------



## Werner29 (29 März 2010)

3S bietet auch selbst Schulungen an:
http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?de_training

Dort wird natürlich unabhängig von der Hardware geschult. Elau hat jedoch viele Erweiterungen und Spezialitäten, so dass eine Schulung direkt bei Elau sicher sinnvoll ist.


----------

